# sub or new inwall?



## daniel (Dec 31, 2006)

Not sure what to do. There is an annoying discontinuity between my front Vantage and my surround speakers.

I might get Martin Logan Passage in-wall to replace my diy 4 " seas and planar tweeters. 
They are not only bass shy, they can't produce bass at all (Can't expect to much from 4 inch "woofers"). 

The passage are rated at 45 hz. 

However, I could add a sub that would handle the bass frequencies.

What to do, since I would spend approximately the same amount?

p.s. I could buy the Passage and later on buy one or two subs:bigsmile:


----------



## chkngreez (May 11, 2010)

Do you currently not have a sub in your setup? If not I would recommend getting a sub first.


----------



## daniel (Dec 31, 2006)

chkngreez said:


> Do you currently not have a sub in your setup? If not I would recommend getting a sub first.



My Vantage give me plenty of bass...for the front.
A sub is interesting for the back. I've checked my classé processor and I can send the bass to assist the surround channels.

The passage are very tempting...plus a sub. (I guess my wife would react if I were to decide on both. It's ok with here for the Passage.)


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

It looks like the Vantage hits 34Hz, which is a good low-end, but still leaves a lot of bass to be had. I would get a good sub regardless, though I am not sure that will fix the problem with high-end discontinuity you are having. What are the settings on your receiver, or what are your crossovers set at? Have you tried setting a higher crossover, say 80 Hz, to see if this fixes the problem you hear?


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I agree, I'd get a sub first. And I would use it for all of your bass duties. Some of the reasons include:

My understanding is that sound engineers typically don't route much bass material to the surrounds since they're usually relatively small two ways
Even if your Vantage's can get down to 34hz, they probably don't do it as cleanly as a good subwoofer can
Also, since you're freeing the main speakers from bass duties, they should be more responsive in the upper octaves
A good subwoofer should be able to go lower than 34hz


----------



## daniel (Dec 31, 2006)

Seems like I'm going to look ( hear) some subs. Poor me.:yay:


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

A wise choice, you won't be disappointed!

My fronts are rated for the same low-frequency cutoff and they are without question capable of producing clean bass down to those levels, but when I turn on the sub, it is a night and day difference. Maybe it's because many bass signals encompass several deeper frequencies along with the "note" you hear? Even with my servo sub it seems that way. At any rate, the bass will seem to fill up your area significantly more than it does without a sub, and if you're anything like me, you'll never turn the sub off again


----------



## daniel (Dec 31, 2006)

Spuddy said:


> A wise choice, you won't be disappointed!
> 
> My fronts are rated for the same low-frequency cutoff and they are without question capable of producing clean bass down to those levels, but when I turn on the sub, it is a night and day difference. Maybe it's because many bass signals encompass several deeper frequencies along with the "note" you hear? Even with my servo sub it seems that way. At any rate, the bass will seem to fill up your area significantly more than it does without a sub, and if you're anything like me, you'll never turn the sub off again



Since everything stay on, it will be the same with the sub (or subs).

On my list are: 
Martin logan depth and descent and maybe their latest Dynamo wireless sub.
JL Audio f-110
Not sure for Velodyne.
SVS wouldn't meet the WAF.


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

While I could tell you what good bass sounds like compared to low-quality bass, I really don't know much in the area of brand integrity first-hand, just the general opinions from people on these forums. I can say that my Velodyne SPL1200 sounds great, especially considering how small it is (which is quite good for your WAF) but my opinion will of course be biased seeing as that's the sub I'm using 

I'd check out the subwoofer forums if I were you, there's a good amount of people there with years of experience listening to different brands who can put you right where you want to be


----------

